# My Original Recipe.   Ginger Halibut Stirfry



## Lon (May 15, 2015)

I just made this up last night for myself. Cubed the frozen halibut,chopped ginger,celery,red/yellow peppers,mushroom,olive oil, fish sauce. 10 minutes on high heat. Yummy with a little Sauvignon blanc.


----------



## Shalimar (May 15, 2015)

Looks yummy, Lon. I don't have fish sauce, but I will improvise. Stir fry for dinner tonight!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 15, 2015)

Oh YUM!! Going to definitely give this a try this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 15, 2015)

Do I see some red onion in there as well?


----------



## Falcon (May 15, 2015)

Ron, Shovel some of that onto my plate please. Looks really, really good.


----------



## Lon (May 15, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Do I see some red onion in there as well?



Oh Yes---------Red Onion


----------



## Cookie (May 15, 2015)

Looks good Lon, I'll bet that would even work with tofu!


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2015)

I'd love to have some, just for the halibut!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 16, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> I'd love to have some, just for the halibut!



Hahahahahaha-"just for the halibut"....

Made this tonight. YUMMO! Added a little garlic as well (because I add garlic to everything) and a little dry sherry. Only question I have is how much fish sauce do you use? I was a little afraid of it because I`ve never used it before and didn`t want to ruin the dish. I think maybe I could have used more. It was really good though.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 16, 2015)

Oh,and really quick and easy!


----------



## ~Lenore (May 19, 2015)

*That looks delicious!*


----------

